# 265x35x20 Michelin Pilot Sport 4s



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Looking for 2 off.:- 

Michelin Pilot Sport 4s 265x35x20.

Prefer the MPS4S N0 (Porsche fitment) if you have them available?

Thanks

Hugh


----------

